# looking for work in MA



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

hey guys, as of right now I'm screwed and don't have anything sett up for plowing this winter,too many people led me on, but it never amounted to anything so right now I'm looking for a plowing/ sanding job in MA i have experience with trucks and equip including loaders, skids and hoes either open bucket or with plows/pushers. I'm looking for a position using your equipment, I'm responsible, reliable and a decent mechanic should the need arise. if anyone can help me out please lemme know, I'm open to anything but would prefer to keep travel to a min, ex 30 Min's thanks again for your considerations

Alex-


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

*contact info*

please PM, or e-mail me with anything @ [email protected], thanx again


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

can anybody help me or or point me in the right direction? much appreciative


----------

